# Racycle on Ebay



## rideahiggins (Mar 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762022126&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 30, 2011)

i don't think that price is outta line it would be a easy restoration.


----------



## benjclark (Sep 4, 2011)

Photos for future reference.  Sold for $1100 plus shipping.  I was looking for this info and this auction is about to fall off the radar.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Good deal for sure*

Very complete, both head badges, block chain, Kelly bars, correct Racycle rear sprocket (hub,) saddle looks period, pedals too, all in all an excellent buy for whomever bought it. Blue?


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 4, 2011)

*Racycle*

It got shipped to Encino CA. I'm not going to say the buyer name.


----------

